# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Beverage Poll

## CeCe

Milkshakes!

----------


## Tinkerbell

I usually drink unsweetened iced tea, prefer an Arnold Palmer.  Or I will drink 0 calorie flavored water i.e. SoBe, Vitamin Water, etc.

----------


## life

tea,

----------


## sunrise

I like diet coke, but I love coffee even more.

----------


## Otherside

At risk of being amusingly stereotypically British, Tea. I like tea. Fruit tea mostly though, which has been an addiction since I was banned from coffee. What's bubble tea, BTW?


Edit-Aw man, I gotta try that one day!  ::):

----------


## Ironman

soda

----------


## L

Water with a fruity dilute

----------


## Trendsetter

Other. I love lemonade.

----------


## sweetful

100% juice

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Usually decaffeinated tea. I don't like just water so a lot of the time I'll drink that, or diet seven up or diet sprite. I occasionally drink a beer or glass of wine to wind down and get ready for bed. Lately it's been a glass of white wine.

----------


## lethargic nomad

Coffee in the morning.  Diluted cranberry juice with meals.  Sometimes I get orange juice; goes well with breakfast food.

I also like vanilla chai tea and kava-kava tea.

----------


## Antidote

Can't limit it to one:

Mineral water
Tea
Beer
Thickshakes
Fruit juice

More or less in that order too.

----------


## Cornholio

Water and coffee.

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Rawr

Soda junkie here. Love water, sweet tea, margaritas & juice too though.

----------


## Wishie

Soda

----------


## Skippy

i think my favorite drinks are iced tea, and geeen tea as well is nice, but im not too particular. i dont drink soda/pop type stuff much anymore but i will the odd time

----------


## Ironman

> i think my favorite drinks are iced tea, and geeen tea as well is nice, but im not too particular. i dont drink soda/pop type stuff much anymore but i will the odd time



 
@Total Eclipse
   what about apple cider?  ::

----------


## Lunaire

*COFFEE!!!!* 

 :Hyper:  :Coffee:  :Hyper:  :Coffee:  :Hyper:

----------


## Skippy

> @Total Eclipse   what about apple cider?



haaaa i remember that

----------


## Smalm

I drink Caffiene free sodas, water, and Gatorade because I am medically required to drink Gatorade. I drink so much water I have nearly caused myself low sodium, that was awful, Now I drink about 50% Gatorade/ 50% other drinks.

----------


## cerulean

tea

----------


## CeltAngel

Mineral water.

----------

